# Problema con puente H Darlington NPN



## crave_pacheco_107 (May 22, 2008)

Hola, estuve buscando por todos lados algun sitio que me diera información acerca de los puentes H construidos unicamente con 4 transistores darlington npn tip 120 pero no encontre ninguno que me diera la información que busco. Lo que pasa es que he estado intentando alambrar ese puente y estuve cambiando los transistores y nada mas no funciona, alguien me podría ayudar? Muchas gracias.


----------



## jorgetecele (May 22, 2008)

Hola Chave como estas
Mira si es lo que me parece sobre tu puente H este seri para controlar el sentido de giro de algun motor de cc si es asi, aqui te adjunto una imagen del mismo lo unico que tenes que hacer es cambiar los transis por los que vos necesitas y a su ves te dejo el link de la pagina suerte avisa cualquier cosa.

La pag es robots-argentina.com.ar/motorcc_puenteh.htm


----------



## Numero1Z (Oct 4, 2010)

Antes QUE nada saludos colegas miren son un prncipiante en electronica y quisiera saber hasta cuantos amperes de un motor puede soportar un puente h de transistores npn.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Con el 2N3904 solo unos miliamperes , bajate el datasheet y fijate que corriente puede suministrar ese transistorcito.  Servirá para algún motorcito de apertura y cierre de bandeja de CD.

Te aconsejo que busques Puentes H aqui , que hay un montón !

Saludos !


----------



## thenot (Oct 4, 2010)

ese puente H esta mal diseñado...
pasate por este post


----------



## pepechip (Oct 5, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> ese puente H esta mal diseñado...
> pasate por este post


 
Por supuesto que NO esta mal diseñado, simplemente existen muchas configuraciones para realizar un puente en H.


----------



## cHIAPAS (Sep 18, 2019)

Disculpen, quisiera de su ayuda, tengo que manejar 127 volts de corriente alterna al que le aplico un dimmer con un triac y un diac para controlarlo por si lo quiero reducir de voltaje. luego ese voltaje de 127 en serie con un dimmer, lo paso por un puente de diodos rectificadores que me entregan como 168 Volts de corriente continua. no le puedo poner capacitores porque al hacerlo ya el dimer no me funciona si quiero bajarle el voltaje, la idea del dimer es poder tener un control de voltaje manual para hacer  que funcione directo por si llega a fallar el pwm tenga con que sustituirlo y usarlo manual.  Cuento con CUATRO  transistores darlington 2N6388 y tengo optoacopladores acoplados del tipo infrarrojos que se incluyen en las imágenes, alguien me puede ayudar con el cálculo de resistencias para poder usar estos componentes y que configuración se debería de usar por favor? este circucuito lo voy a utilizar para controlar por pwm con un arduino y es solo un motor de corriente directa que consume como dos amperes a lo máximo, se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2019)

cHIAPAS dijo:


> Disculpen, quisiera de su ayuda, tengo que manejar 127 volts de corriente alterna al que le aplico un dimmer con un triac y un diac para controlarlo por si lo quiero reducir de voltaje. . . . .


¿ Necesitas invertir la polaridad sobre la carga ?


----------



## cHIAPAS (Sep 20, 2019)

así es, necesito controlar la carga con pwm y además invertir la polaridad en algunos casos.
Muchas gracias por contestar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2019)

cHIAPAS dijo:


> así es, necesito controlar la carga con pwm y además invertir la polaridad en algunos casos.
> Muchas gracias por contestar.


Se puede resolver mas sencillo con:
Un puente rectificador o 4 diodos.
Un MOSFET de potencia.
Un optoaislador.
Algunas resistencias.
Un relee.


----------



## cHIAPAS (Sep 21, 2019)

lo que pasa que ya tengo los componentes que te mencioné y los relés tienen a fallra. prefiero que sea más robusto el sistema. ya hice un diagrama que voy a probar. muchas gracias. buen dia.


----------

